# Its 3:00 am in the morning & i cant sleep,know why?



## mayanks_098 (May 11, 2008)

As the post title says,its already 3:00 am in the morning and i cant even think of sleep.

Wana know why?

Because of this "thing" in my bedroom.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3225/2481585006_5779a8f4fb.jpg?v=0

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2396/2481585012_a6f2e60f6e_b.jpg



I was going to the switch panel to switch on the fan so that i can study when something on the wall caught my attention and discovered this spider as huge as...as....ehh.? wat? I don know,i cant remember anything right now to compare its size with. I said WTF!!!  

You call me anything but i cant sleep with that huge spider on the wall of my bedroom. No,i cant "kill" it you know because   i am against cruelty to animals and im a PETA activist. Alright,im just too scared by it to even go near it and you are talking about killing it?

Now i will have to kill around 3 hours on net(thats not at all a problem)with an eye spying on the "thing" that its not getting closer to m,till my dad gets up in the morning and i go to his bed and sleep while he does something about this spider.

I have no idea what spider this is.Anybody has any idea?

And starting from tomorrow are me end sem exam.


----------



## grendel (May 11, 2008)

no wonder you are awake at this time ,Thats one creepy "Spider" 

go to the TV room and sleep  good night


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2008)

these are common in south, banana spiders...lol

dont be afraid they dont identify human as primary prey, so u wont be attacked unless u go near it and freak out it.

go to sleep


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 11, 2008)

grendel said:


> no wonder you are awake at this time ,Thats one creepy "Spider"
> 
> go to the TV room and sleep  good night



I cant go anywhere else...thats also a part of problem.Living/TV room is downstairs where mom/dad are sleeping,it will only when they get up at 6-6:30. Besides,i also dont want to spoil their sleeps.Thay get only one day in whole week to sleep properly(tomorrow/today is sunday na)


----------



## mehulved (May 11, 2008)

Let it bite you. Who knows, you may become spiderman in the morning.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2008)

yeah something like this 
*www.imgx.org/files/16211_ep2ov/shoppers.jpg


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 11, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Let it bite you. Who knows, you may become spiderman in the morning.



I dont like spiderman and more so,the idea.I bet you like spiderman.
So how about i parcel you this cutie and give you a chance to become a spiderman? You'll be famous you know...


----------



## mehulved (May 11, 2008)

But, with great powers come great responsibilities. I can't handle such a huge load of responsibility.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 11, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Let it bite you. Who knows, you may become spiderman in the morning.



are mere muh ki baat chhin li


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

Creepy. I absolutely hate ALL insects, so just kill it... 



> Let it bite you. Who knows, you may become spiderman in the morning.


*shudder*

EDIT: when I first read the title, I thought you were in love or something, thats why you couldnt sleep...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 11, 2008)

wht next ????


----------



## koolbluez (May 11, 2008)

spidey gone? mayank....?



			
				mayank said:
			
		

> So how about i parcel you this cutie and give you a chance to become a spiderman? You'll be famous you know...


first, catch it... then pack it... then pizza-deliver it.. spidey ishtyle....

all this.... if u catch it


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

why dont u keep him/her as ur pet? 
he/she will eat all the pests in ur house.......


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## shady_inc (May 11, 2008)

Don't the spiders too feel sleepy at 3 in the morning.??


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

arent they nocturnal?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

Mayank's Sis : Mayank, what's that?
Mayank: Where?
*TING*
Mayank: Hey thats not funny! *rubs his nose*

Mayank's Sis : Mayank, what's that?
Mayank: Where?
*TING*
Mayank: Cut that out sis! *rubs his nose*

Mayank's Sis : MAYANK! WHAT'S THAAT?
Mayank: Oh no I'm not gonna be fooled again sis!

Spider: *crawl* *crawl* *crawl* *click* *click*


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

^^with some good illustrations, you can write a comic strip in some newspaper.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Mayank's Sis : Mayank, what's that?
> Mayank: Where?
> *TING*
> Mayank: Hey thats not funny! *rubs his nose*
> ...



That is soooo totally an old Dexter's Laboratory rip-off.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 11, 2008)

Sorry couldnot post cause i was sleeping,thankfully

Spidey alert is now back to zero...yay...

It got killed by my father 6:30 in the morning and then i slept. 

@Dheeraj   vo to purani baat ho gai.

@shady feeling sleepy? it was following me !



alright,now since this thing is over,i feel it was all a little kiddish on my part to post on it like this.Im a 21 year oldie you know... But meri f*t jati hai kisi b spider ya insect ko dekh ke(its a phobia) you know.

@ mehulved ye to mar gaya,how about me sending you a tarantula?
@koolbluez you want one?

(ab haan mat kehna,mere paas paise nai hain)


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

ring_wraith said:
			
		

> That is soooo totally an old Dexter's Laboratory rip-off.



Of course it is! Cant forget the classic jokes, can we?


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

mayank's spider RIP
unknown - 0630 hours 11th May 2008


----------



## iinfi (May 11, 2008)

spiders always roam in pairs...
its mate will come today and take revenge on you....
ha ha ha


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

^^the black widow, likes her mate to be dead.


----------



## koolbluez (May 11, 2008)

ur dad's not a PETAist 
Poor spidey!
U killer... who helped a kill is also a killer... evil Mayank... all spiders blacklist his house


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

I am the first to kill spiders,and all _*kshudr-prani*_'s in my house 
well,spiders and all are common thing.one of my friend,who came from switzerland(ofcourse a white guy and his partner) was panicked to see spiders,taking video of it for hours  I killed it infront of them and they are saying "poor creature" my f00t!
this is a common thing esp in kerala and more esp in rainy season(already).

well,not to say that I hate PETA from the *bottom of my heart*;thanks to Mrs.Maneka Gandhi of mad dogs fame  !

@mayank:afterall you are a biology student and you got panicked by this nocturnal creature ?


----------



## Pathik (May 11, 2008)

Now maybe some Nude PETA activists will come and protest outside your house.


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

well,what should I say!when our towns and cities are flooded by stray dogs and more of mad dogs spreading diseases!
and If Municipality or Panchayath tried to kill these poison dogs,PETA and its local counterpart here like "Daya" objects and files suits against the Municipalities or individual persons  
This sucks!


----------



## Pathik (May 11, 2008)

Try letting the mad dogs into their houses.


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

i read this somewhere and i actually agree with it: "people who are part of PETA, actually hate human beings"!!! 

isi liye taang ada te rehte hain.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 11, 2008)

Wats this yaar?
frightened by a mere spider? nd lookin at da photo, its a small spider...

ya Prakash is rite....its a very common thing in Kerala. I see atleast 1~2 such spiders in or outside the house everyday. Trust me. They just dont come to us nd byte. Sure they looks scary but in real its not dat of a scary creature.

I ve found small poisonous snakes(big n small) inside my house couple of times nd i even have photos of dem[dun know how they climbed the steps nd made it to my room]. I just pulled out my previous year college record nd tattoed it[it was a tiny snake nd after it got killed my dad said by it looks that its a poisonous snake named valavalappan or shankuvarayan]. Do i need to affix the photos here?

Look, if u ever had such experience they ull never get scared by a spider or a centipede.

Actually many of the people around us are more poisonous than these poor creatures[unless its a snake: i hate snakes].


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Actually many of the people around us are more poisonous than these poor creatures[unless its a snake: i hate snakes].


+1


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @mayank:afterall you are a biology student and you got panicked by this nocturnal creature ?





Bilogy students can have phobias related to living things? Im damn scared of all things insects,insectophobia,arachnophobia



			
				pathik said:
			
		

> Now maybe some Nude PETA activists will come and protest outside your house.




REALLY. Ill kill another one to make sure they really come. Will you please tell PETA i killed a spidey and more importantly,send some nude activists in front of my house.I have my exams but ill manage lol

@ dominator
Are spiders are common here also(Delhi) but this one was different.
Not that i enjoy company of nprmal spiders but with this in my room,i cant sleep which is doable with normal ones.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

Tell PETA activists (the nude ones) tell them I crushed some bugs here. They can protest in front of my house till I enjoy the show and tell them I used SpyBot Search & Destroy!


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

well,if you kill for "leather",may be PM will come(pamela anderson)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 11, 2008)

Spider Leather?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Tell PETA activists (the nude ones) tell them I crushed some bugs here. They can protest in front of my house till I enjoy the show and tell them I used SpyBot Search & Destroy!


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2008)

just hav a look at this leg thingy
*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z116/lynn2611/clockspider.jpg

I hope now you must be the lucky one as compared to


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

^^that spider is trying to do "time travel"


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

Lol. We might as well be looking at the next spiderman movie's plot... we're giving peter parker ideas


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

^^SM3 was bad enough. dont want another one.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> just hav a look at this leg thingy
> *i191.photobucket.com/albums/z116/lynn2611/clockspider.jpg
> 
> I hope now you must be the lucky one as compared to



F*CKING HELL.
Where did you find this pic?
I think i was lucky.


----------



## ancientrites (May 12, 2008)

i hate spiders and when ever i see it i kill it for good.i know its common here in mangalore especially village area.


----------



## pirates1323 (May 12, 2008)

u could have thrown ur slipper at tht thing and it could have gone forever ...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 12, 2008)

"And killing Dark spiders is the shortest path to Darkside " -Greeny's apprentice

The spidey too is doin its karma. Trying to feed itself with small insects in ur room. Karma over karma leads to conflict.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 12, 2008)

^^ Maybe it thought mayank was another specimen of those "small insects". I'm quite suspicious of the "98" in his id... asl pl0x mayank?


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

spiders-  well there is a "7" legged spider,which is very fast,size is smaller and is poisonous(you wont die anyways!).it is here in my house everywhere  apart from cockroach,lizards,flys,moths et al .outside there is venomous snakes,monitor lizards(now rare).I hope Mayank will reach other space due to heart failure,if he ever visit here


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2008)

^^you amputated one leg ?


----------



## koolbluez (May 12, 2008)

well... itz 7.30 pm 1.5 day later.... and can anybody stop posting and lock this thread


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 12, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ Maybe it thought mayank was another specimen of those "small insects". I'm quite suspicious of the "98" in his id... asl pl0x mayank?



Dint get you. If you wana know my asl,its 21,m,Del

@ax3 and dominator: Stop being gyan gurus 

and i agree,this thread can be locked (as the danger has now ceased)

@ Praka

cockroach,lizards,flys,moths *et al*

ROFL Great way of writing.Hillarious.
Do you happen to be a biology student as well.(though i doubt,you being in a tech forum)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2008)

The world's a safer place now!!


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

@mayank:well,no- I am a life-long "BE(engg)" student


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 12, 2008)

Sorry dude.....but i just cant digest being scared b a spidey
maybe due to the circumstances and location...but its quite natural in here

just today a nature buddy made it to m room
have a look
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/1033/1003436nf2.th.jpg

and about 1~1.5 yrs back a small snake too made it to the bathroom
*img376.imageshack.us/img376/7655/dsc01829kc5.th.jpg

with such creatures all around...no time to worry for spideys

[no offence dude]

u can also go to ny fortune teller.....maybe the spidy was intending on bringing u bright fortune.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> u can also go to ny fortune teller.....maybe the spidy was intending on bringing u bright fortune.



...and he turned off its lights once n for all!!


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Sorry dude.....but i just cant digest being scared b a spidey
> maybe due to the circumstances and location...but its quite natural in here
> 
> just today a nature buddy made it to m room
> ...



poor insect, it has sharp pungent odor when it gets crushed by mistake.

Btw that snake is freaky, is it poisonous or just a rat sucker ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 12, 2008)

its one of da most poisonous one seen here.
and dat insect dun smell actually. Its seen on coconut trees[it sucks its juice] and sometimes shoot thru windows. most of da time i get shocked by the sudden sound of the insect getting hit by the ceiling fan blades. The fan blade blows are just childs stuffs for the hard shelled insect.


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

^valavalappan snake is very poisonous!it is a common site in kerala!be careful Aravind dude!make sure you close all windows,and sump holes in your house 

Snakes are very common here,but nobody wants to kill them especially Nairs as they fear Sarpa-Kopam.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 13, 2008)

yup, im bit too worried as ive seen 2~3 small of those snakes on premises last month.
Im really amazed how did those small ones get inside the house? They are just 12~15 cm long[though they cud grow up to more than a metre]
Even if y location is much close to town[Kottayam], such snakes are common.


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

^There is "Thaa-Paampu" which is very poisonous and can get into food!beware it is more in Kottayam areas!  ,also "Irutala moori" which will look like normal worm but with 2 heads at each end and poisonous!


----------



## confused (May 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> but nobody wants to kill them especially Nairs as they fear Sarpa-Kopam.


ROFL


----------



## ancientrites (May 13, 2008)

i dont understand whats wrong with these snakes.even when there are no rats in the house they still enter.it happen once in my house,i was offering my namaz(prayer) suddenly i turned left i saw snake trying to enter through window i couldnt leave my prayer but i was constantly watching it.some how it made it and went under bed.as soon as i finished my prayer i shouted "snake" my family rushed and observed it was a rat snake.we had no choice but to kill it,sadly my cousin got hit by snake as it was trying to beware us it spun its tail and cousin got hit on his leg.Since then no snake has ever entered.we did cut extra branches,grasses etc just to make sure there will be no sight of any kind of snakes.i will never forget that moment


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2008)

we are destroying their habitat, so wat can we expect, of course they hav no way but to intrude out territory


----------



## fun2sh (May 13, 2008)

killing these pityful creatures is insane but out of fear we humans tends to kill them even if they r not dangerous. i wish india too had good snake catchers as shown in dicovery channel(who goto to different places n protect them from being killed by the people.) i once saw on NATGEO that there was an indian lady like them but i dont remember her name. she loved snakes very much n teaches many not to harm them but to protect them n keep them away from human community. 
she even travels miles to protect the snakes when some1 call her, in general we all think of killing them instead of calling some1 who can protect them n take them away to their habitat without harming them. if poeple like her r in abundance then no1 (not human nor animals) will get harmed.

i really feel pity wen i hear that a snake or a dangerous creature has been found in the locality n POEPLE HAV JUST ONE THOUGHT IN THERE MIND -- KILL IT  its really insane.  i do fear these fearsome creatures but never think of harming them. i always pray that some1 good come n take them away wen such incidents happen!


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 13, 2008)

@ dominator
yaar even we have some creatures around here.spiders are common,but i was scared by that particular spider.
BTW that snake looks dangerous.

@ax3
Meri aankhein kholne ke liye dhanyavaad!



T159 said:


> we are destroying their habitat, so wat can we expect, of course they hav no way but to intrude out territory



That is a reason.When we do cruelty on their habitat,we cant justify killing them if they come near us(this statement is,i know,against me)


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2008)

^^ adding to that
Most of the Man eater big cats were either injured by poachers or were too incompetent due to old age and tooth decay to resort to human eating, the depletion of their natural habitat intensified the effects too.

In short we like to put an axe over our own foot.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^ adding to that
> Most of the Man eater big cats were either injured by poachers or were too incompetent due to old age and tooth decay to resort to human eating, the depletion of their natural habitat intensified the effects too.
> 
> In short we like to put an axe over our own foot.



Valid point.
Many times we hear news like a tiger spotted in a city,injured so many child/people.
People ask why are they coming to cities?what is govt doing?
But first ask yourself.Why did you(we) go to their homes FIRST.
Also,we should not harm even if its not affecting us.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 14, 2008)

I like spiders. As long as I know which species it belongs to, I'll know what to do. I see a few in my house. Since I can't identify them, I just don't like to take into my hands


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 14, 2008)

@phreak0ut
they are not kittens, dude
y take them on hands even if its not a dangerous one?


----------

